# Eclipse Parts question



## xxrobxx92 (Oct 1, 2011)

I posted this over in the eclipse forums earlier, but I was wondering if you guys would know anything about this?

Hey guys. I was looking at the screenshots and I was surprised how much stuff was included in Eclipse Parts, but when I install this rom on my phone, I only have the libdroid modifications for the status bar in the Eclipse Parts menu. When I browse my installed applications, DSP Manager and Eclipse Terminal are installed, but I have no way of accessing these apps. When installing I wiped data/cache/dalvik, and 'Ive reinstalled three times so far. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

That is all I have in Eclipse Parts as well, I don't think there is supposed to be the fully Eclipse Parts mod there. As for the the DSP Manager and Terminal are concerned: I deleted them both (the background process for DSP manager annoys me, and I prefer the control I get from Voodoo sound anyway. I also already had a terminal emulator I liked installed), but you could simply use Root Browser to move the terminal apk from System/app to Data/app and then installed it, it should then act like a "normal" app you installed.


----------



## xxrobxx92 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for confirming this for me, and I totally agree Voodoo Sound is much, much better than DSP manager. Hopefully the other features will be included in a future build.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

xxrobxx92 said:


> Thanks for confirming this for me, and I totally agree Voodoo Sound is much, much better than DSP manager. Hopefully the other features will be included in a future build.


You're quite welcome!
I do believe that is the plan. Remember that nitro is working on ROMs for several devices right now. I'm of the understanding that he works on a different device every week (at least, that is what it sounded like on his twitter.) It also seems to me that the "beta team" on the eclipse ROM forums has quite a long time to play with future builds to ensure as few bugs as possible. I guess (as always) patience is key. 

EDIT: after spending some time on the eclipserom forums, it appears that a few users are in fact seeing all of the eclipse parts settings, while most are not. Take this for what it is worth. (Again, I'm not worried about it because I already have spare parts and a terminal emulator installed as separate applications.)


----------

